# Can you bath an hour after inserting a pessary for thrush? Please help!



## lilmisslilly

Oh my goodness!!!!

Got diagnosed with thrush yesterday and given a prescription for a chlotrimazole pessary and cream! Been using the cream for weeks with no problem. I haven't had much itching but a lot of discharge which is why I got checked. Anyway to cut a long story short I inserted the pessary an hour a go and applied the cream. It hurt to insert and straight away I got a burning feeling and intense irritation. Ive tried to ignore it and get some sleep but it won't go away it's just getting worse and I am getting so worked up I don't know what to do! I really want to get in the bath to see if that will soothe it but I don't know if you can have a bath so soon after inserting the pessary. Please can anyone help I'm desperate I can't tolerate this anymore xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Ok well had a bath anyway (well still sat in it) it has soothed me a little bit but not much then minute I move it sets off again. I wasn't even itchy until I inserted the pessary and why didn't the cream work?? I thought these things were supposed to treat thrush not make it worse?!?! I'm all swollen sore and so god damn itchy! Looks like I'm in for a long night I don't know what I'm going to do with myself! If anyone has any tips or advice of very much appreciate it xx


----------



## MegnJoe

No! U should only shower. When I have a situation down there and it burns and itches like.hell after putting in the tab, I just imagine it fighting the infection and it helps. but u have to just go threw it. Don't take another bath as water can go up there and irritate it.more or wash most the medicine away. Laying down and trying to think of anything else but the infection is all u can do. Oh! And an ice pack over shorts or underwear. And if you have to itch it, tap it. Don't scratch. I used to get them all the time. Chronic yeast infections all through highschool. The burning u r feeling making it worse is actually making it better. I'm sorry I know how miserable it is


----------



## LizziesMama

Ice pack! It burns and itches because the medication contains a bit of alcohol. Besides washing it away, yeast thrives and breeds in a warm wet environment. So a bath is going to be helping ot spread, even of ot does ease the discomfort of the meds. Ice pack between your legs was recommended to me and it does ease it enough for me to fall asleep and get through the night. As the previous poster said, you have to push through, because of not the infection won't clear.

Sorry your dealing with this. I had 12 in one year and got to be a yeast expert. It's under control now unless I'm on antibiotics, which I am now. Round 3 of antibiotics and on my second prescription for thrush.

You have my sincere sympathy!!


----------



## lilmisslilly

Thank you so much ladies I've never experienced that before I got myself worked up. I definitely won't have another bath I didn't know i just really didn't know what to do. Id trued researching but couldnt fibd any answers so thought it would be ok. I'll try the ice pack and hopefully I'll fall asleep. Lizziesmamma I can't believe you have suffered so much with it I don't know how you cope. Thanks again to both of you xx


----------



## MegnJoe

Oh and yogurt with live bacteria in it. It will say so on the carton. It helps kill the infection. I have to eat 2.cups before starting any antibiotic, then one a day as many days as I take the antibiotic. Antibiotics for colds and such can make u more prone to yeast infections. Get some yogurt. That + your medicine and I promise tomorrow u will sleep and feel so much better :)


----------



## lilmisslilly

Thank you so much for your help honestly I really appreciate it  xx


----------



## ms.hope

I wonder if your having an allergic reaction to the pessary inserted sice you were not having the burning beforehand?? talk to your Dr. I used one way back in previous pregnancy and it made the symptoms worse it felt like my bits was on fire so I stop using.


----------



## lilmisslilly

I did wonder that myself tbh but I have had a pessary earlier on in my pregnancy and been fine although I can't remember if it was the same one or not. However, isn't the cream the same as the pessary just external rather than internal? I've been using the cream for a while and never had any problems with it until tonight xx


----------



## LizziesMama

Probiotics are a good idea too. I'm taking culturelle brand. One pill is equivilent to 10 cups of yogurt. I'm currently taking two pills a day.


----------



## cdj1

I am sure burning and itching isn't a good sign when using a pessary...just call your doctor or whoever prescribed it to check with them x


----------



## lilmisslilly

Thank you. I feel much better today so hopefully it was just a side affect that has worn off (fingers crossed). I rang the drs to see if I could get an app just to check but they didn't have any left. They said I can ring tomorrow at 8am for an urgency app so I think I'll just see how I go on today. Thanks again xx


----------



## beth_terri

God I've had the pessary in twice over the years and I didn't even feel it. Put it in before bed then by the morning there was the chalky substance on my pad. Never had any burning or anything! Xx


----------



## lilmisslilly

Oh god Beth it was awful i couldn't move with it or anything i was so so sore and irritable I just got myself so worked up it was a very long night lol I couldnt stop crying when OH had to leave for work this morning xx


----------



## ms.hope

here in canada the pharmacist wont even recommend it to pregnant women they say to only use the cream.


----------

